# Looking for the name of a piece.



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

I have the name on the tip of my tongue, alas I can not remember.

Would any of you kind gentlemen or ladies be able to help me in my quest for pleasure?

Help me identify the piece at 8:50 in this video, I beg you!

Pardon me for introducing myself with said request, but I hope you understand as fellow music lovers.

The video:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XWBSKR2R


----------



## fear sneachta ban (Dec 11, 2006)

A poor version of Rossini's Barber of Sevilla Overture.


----------

